# OUM - Outback Metals



## Joe Blow (21 June 2010)

Outback Metals Limited (OUM) is a minerals exploration company with the projects located in the Northern Territory and prospective for tin, base metals and uranium.

http://www.outbackmetals.com


----------



## System (27 February 2015)

On February 26th, 2015, Outback Metals Limited (OUM) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by South Cove Limited.


----------

